# Rut



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyboyd seeing any signs of the Rut yet? I have been seein some noisy bucks checkin out some does and chasin them away from me!! So i cant get a shot...darn small bucks.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

There were a lot more scrapes at my buddy's property this past weekend. I also saw 6 bucks in 2 days and they seemed to be patrolling around. I wouldn't say the rut is in, but it is getting close.


----------



## Kiowa (Sep 14, 2007)

Fishstix said:


> There were a lot more scrapes at my buddy's property this past weekend. I also saw 6 bucks in 2 days and they seemed to be patrolling around. I wouldn't say the rut is in, but it is getting close.


way to early for rut. Rut generally is hard in heavy 2nd week in nov.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, it is definitely too early for the rut but the pre-rut is starting to kick in. I have also seen good activity in my few times out. There is plenty of scrape activity and the bucks have been active. I had a nice one checking on a group of does Sunday. He didn't spend much time around them but he came in to get a close look and moved on through them. My boy had a small buck come in trailing a doe as well. I am sure she was not ready but it takes the young ones a while to figure that out. I think the activity will steadily start increasing but as was mentioned the rut is about 2 weeks away, which is fine because the pre-rut and up to the chase phase is the best time IMO.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, it is definitely too early for the rut but the pre-rut is starting to kick in. I have also seen good activity in my few times out. There is plenty of scrape activity and the bucks have been active. I had a nice one checking on a group of does Sunday. He didn't spend much time around them but he came in to get a close look and moved on through them. My boy had a small buck come in trailing a doe as well. I am sure she was not ready but it takes the young ones a while to figure that out. I think the activity will steadily start increasing but as was mentioned the rut is about 2 weeks away, which is fine because the pre-rut and up to the chase phase is the best time IMO.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Young bucks (teenagers) are raring to go! Sunday morning I had a group of 5 does feed down my oak ridge stand at first light. About an hour after that a lone mature doe came up and fed right under my stand. If I had more time that day I would have taken her as i need to fill my doe tag. Within 5 minutes of her leaving my area I had a basket 8 pointer come "nose to the ground" and moving at a good clip from the opposite side of the ridge. He was already being an idiot - came right under my stand and made 2-3 circles, jumped the fence and ran back and forth up and down the fencerow (scent checking), then circled back under me and down the ridge towards the doe.

Not 10 minutes later here came another buck which I assumed was buck #1 again, but I was wrong. Same age buck, also an 8 pointer but much better rack. He was already a little wider than his ears (I'd estimate 16-17 inch inside spread), but had no mass and only 4-5 inch tines. This deer was on the same trail the first buck came down - he crossed the fence in the same spot and entered under my stand, but did not circle - he beelined down the ridge too. I could hear him down in the thick stuff crashing around.

IMO - I will try to get out as much as possible starting next weekend. I think from next weekend until youth gun season will be the time to be in the woods.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I agree, the next 3 week's will be pretty interesting. I have been out 4 days this year and have seen eight different bucks. They have all been young deer with racks within their ears. I figure the big boys will start showing themselves more often over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Saw 2 young ones at Salt Fork yesterday in a no hunting zone while I was fishing. Both of their tails looked like a question mark when I first saw them. One walked out into a cove where I was at and took him a while to realize I was there and he froze. Not for long tho.For some reason when you snort at them they dont stay around long !!!! LOL


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

I checked out a new spot Sunday morning about 8oclock am and as soon as I pulled in an 8 pointer in the 130's stood ther and looked at me from 20yards, then on the other side of the property I seen a bigger one, both deer were headed for the bed,no does.That night I seen 20 does,13 together,nobucks. But tonight I saw three does,and moved in closer ,then saw a huge buck come out of the woods beelining for the does, as soon as he got there he was all over them checking them out. I backed off knowing now where to put a stand, as I was leaving I saw the 8 pointer coming from another direction headed for the same field. It's only gonna get better from here,hope it rains in the morning.


----------



## jake74 (Apr 3, 2005)

Did some soft rattling this morning in Morrow county and had two bucks come in at seperate times just to check out the racket. Both were very cautious and would not give me a shot anyway the pre rut is upon us. The next 3 weeks should be great hunting.


----------



## BassTrackerJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

i had a 4 ptr and 6ptr come out of a cornfeild into a clover feild and started sparring a bit....locked up probably 4 times...really got at it for awhile...only deer i seen all day but it was worth the the trip


----------

